# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Tucken said:


> Haha. My favourite was Donatello while my INTP friends favourite was Leonardo. Spot on!


Too late to edit. Here's an update with regards to your second post. 

I'm: 9w1 Sx/Sp/So. ISFJ
He's a 5w4 Sp/Sx/So. INTP


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

XSPX 6 1)Raphael 2)Leonardo.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Im type 9-4-5 INTP michaelangelo


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

ENFP 4wx Raphael!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

ENTP and something. Michelangelo/Raphael are tied first, followed by Donatello. Leonardo is LAST.


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

INFP, 7,
Michaelangelo followed by Raphael. 
I'm a fairly strong feeler too, so I don't really fit that theory S:


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> Okay, according to some recent thoughts.
> 
> The Four Humors seems to relate more closely to the Enneagram.
> So, maybe the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles does too...
> ...


I'm an INFP, 4w5 (4w5, 5w4, 1w9 to be specific) and Leonardo was my favourite as a kid. Everyone always expected me to say Raphael but it was Leo. I'm not even sure why.... Perhaps it was because he wielded two swords (my weapon of choice) and his bandanna was blue (my favourite colour) but personality-wise I guess he struck me as earnest and kinda overly serious (which I can be quite a bit.) By and large he's nothing like me, though.

Turtles types? I'd go with:

Leonardo: ISTJ. He's kinda uptight, keeps the other turtles in line and tends to play by the book. He is very disciplined and clearly reveres Splinter the most of the four. He was incredibly loyal and believed in hard work, honour and fair play.

Donatello: INFJ. Maybe a surprise but I must remind people that studious and scientific does not automatically mean 'Thinker.' Donatello was the most emotionally sensitive of the four Turtles. I also believe hi to be the only N due to his outside-the-box thinking and love of science. He was also the pacifist of the group which screams 'idealist.' 

Raphael: ISTP. Textbook, I'd say. He's a gruff bad-ass, very much the lone-wolf of the Turtles. He does his own thing, resists authority and is an out-and-out rebel without a cause a lot of the time. 

Michaelangelo: ESFP. Again, textbook. Fun loving, goof-ball 'party-dude' (as the song says!) Low attention span, joker, the only real E amongst the group and thus tends to be the mood maker, keeping things fun. He resists taking things seriously and helps temper Leonardo and Raphael who both tend to be quite heavy-handed.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

<-- Not bothered to do this research any more, let the thread die...


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> <-- Not bothered to do this research any more, let the thread die...


No.

INTP, type 5.

Leonardo was my favourite. Because blue is my color, his weapon was awesome and he was the leader. I don't remember the show that much but I certainly know he was head and shoulders above everyone else.

Michaelangelo was funny, chilled and didn't take anything seriously.

Raphael, Donatello. I seem to dislike these two. Raphael for being an asshole and Donatello for having a lame personality.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs (May 31, 2012)

Michelangelo was my favorite, until the recent update of the show made him really dumb....
Now my favorite is Leonardo.

So...I don't know how this correlates with anything, I just figured I'd post that.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Not sure about my enneagram type. I took the test twice, one right after the other, and got 5w6 both times. Still not 100% sure, since I don't know enough about it and don't really trust tests, but I think it's a okay fit.

ISTP, though, and Michelangelo. For sure. Next is Raphael, and then Donatello. Leonardo is annoying.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

Istp-Raphael 
i was obbessed witht that show back in the day...Raphael was always my favorite because he had attitude. Also I liked Red.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Edit of my post. ISTP, 8w7. Raphael is my favorite. Because I am kinda like him. I am never afraid of a fight and I hate taking orders.


----------



## twyndelhen (Nov 18, 2012)

ENFP 
(not so good at pinning down the enneagram type ;P)
1) Michelangelo & Raphael 
2) Leonardo
3) Donatello

I think the attempted tie-in with personalities and the 4 humors is interesting ^.^ though I know it gets dicey... 
I think for me my 'turtle selection' definitely reflects more my personality versus my ideal. I'd probably be a mix primarily between Michelangelo and Raphael maybe with a little Leonardo tossed in and hardly any Donatello ;P hehe


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

twyndelhen said:


> ENFP (not so good at pinning down the enneagram type ;P) 1) Michelangelo & Raphael 2) Leonardo 3) Donatello I think the attempted tie-in with personalities and the 4 humors is interesting ^.^ though I know it gets dicey... I think for me my 'turtle selection' definitely reflects more my personality versus my ideal. I'd probably be a mix primarily between Michelangelo and Raphael maybe with a little Leonardo tossed in and hardly any Donatello ;P hehe


 I'm like 70% Raphael. 15% Leonardo and 15% Michaelangelo.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

5w6, ISTP, Michelangelo ftw.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

INTP type 3, Raphael. 
Your myth is busted.


----------



## twyndelhen (Nov 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> I'm like 70% Raphael. 15% Leonardo and 15% Michaelangelo.


Sweet! ^.^ We'd probably get along just dandy! hehe


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

twyndelhen said:


> Sweet! ^.^ We'd probably get along just dandy! hehe


 We probably would!


----------



## rikkoxtah (Jan 1, 2013)

What about Donie *Mysteryman? :/*


----------



## catfish_head (Jan 3, 2013)

type 4 apparently (i'm not 100% confident on that though), ESFP
Mikey is my favorite! We've been watching the new series, and my friends decided I am Mikey (but smarter) before I even saw it. I def relate to Mikey, hence my avatar.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Moss Icon said:


> I'm an INFP, 4w5 (4w5, 5w4, 1w9 to be specific) and Leonardo was my favourite as a kid. Everyone always expected me to say Raphael but it was Leo. I'm not even sure why.... Perhaps it was because he wielded two swords (my weapon of choice) and his bandanna was blue (my favourite colour) but personality-wise I guess he struck me as earnest and kinda overly serious (which I can be quite a bit.) By and large he's nothing like me, though.
> 
> Turtles types? I'd go with:
> 
> ...


Thank you! The first post made by MissJordan annoyed the hell out of me for trying to suit the Turtles' personalities in his favor. However, this is an old topic, so w/e.

I have to possibly disagree with you on Donnie though. He seems more like a non-aggressive ISTP. He even mentions in the 2nd episode of the 2003 series that he "has to know what makes [tye Mousers] tick" - clear Ti. He is also more prone to physical work than theoretical work.

Enneagram most likely a 4, ISTP, Donatello


----------



## brian1625 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tru7h said:


> Thank you! The first post made by MissJordan annoyed the hell out of me for trying to suit the Turtles' personalities in his favor. However, this is an old topic, so w/e.
> 
> I have to possibly disagree with you on Donnie though. He seems more like a non-aggressive ISTP. He even mentions in the 2nd episode of the 2003 series that he "has to know what makes [tye Mousers] tick" - clear Ti. He is also more prone to physical work than theoretical work.
> 
> Enneagram most likely a 4, ISTP, Donatello


I'd say they're all brothers. So S, being a top function for all seems correct. And they're were born to be Ninjas :ninja: which S would make a lot of sense! (They have to know what works, not ponder existence) Don being the only one with out S as a top trait makes sense too. 

I'd go with ISFJ for Ralph. He really doesn't seem theoretical, at all. (lower Ti and Ne) If you look at the negative traits of ISFJ, you do see a lot of Ralph. ISTP For Don, I agree. He certainly has nerd traits, but he's mechanical in his approach.

Also with ISFJ Ralph and ISTJ Leo, it's clear that when two brothers share similar space and are both Js; they would be at each others throats. Ralph being the "F" of the two, he gets upset and shows it more. The two Ps Don and Mike are not quite as confrontational.

The problem with INFJ for Don is INFJs are often on and on about "How things should be" And are sometimes forceful in approach. Don doesn't give a shit. And if you look at Dons weapon, it has a sort of extroverted sensing aspect to it. It's a bo and it works. It's not that fancy, it's a tool that gets the job done.

But I still enjoyed the last two post here, a lot more accurate with Jungian type configuration and understanding.

ISFJ **Notice Ralph's response to Splinter being kidnapped. He takes it the hardest. *The Defender*

Also, my favorite was Ralph. I'm an INTP and INTPs like complex things, and it doesn't get more complex than INFJ and ISFJ


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

INFJ here, 1w2. My favourite used to be Donatello, but as I got older and grew into my personality, I like Leonardo the best, because I relate to him most.

My theory is...
Leonardo - INFJ (could be ENFJ)
Michaelangelo - ESFP
Donatello - INTP
Raphael - ISTP


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

6 ISTJ and Leo (not because of the way he is, but because I always had a thing for swords)


----------



## JoshtheBeatle (Mar 1, 2014)

4w5, INFP, Raphael.

I'm probably the odd one out being an NF and liking Raph best. I think it was because he was a loner, and I am too. I liked Donnie second-best because he was underrated and no one else I knew liked him (I call it Ringo Starr syndrome. I tend to really root for underrated members of any group - Ringo was my second-favourite Beatle after John). I pretty much liked everyone but Leo. And it's probably just because I have issues with people in authority and I hated how Leo was the designated leader of the turtles rather than being their equal. That superiority bugged me.


----------



## Luella Archer (May 3, 2017)

I think it's like thus: Leo-INTJ,Raph-ESTP,Donnie-INTP,Mikey-ENFP,Splinter-INFJ,April-ISTP,Casey-ESFP,Shredder-ISTJ,Karai-ENTP,Kraang-ENTJ,Irma-INFP,Kirby-ISFJ (as me),Tiger Claw-ESTJ,Leatherhead-ESFJ,Mr. Murakami-ISFP and Metalhead-ENFJ


----------



## hootie (Jul 15, 2017)

MissJordan said:


> Why didn't I think of this earlier?
> 
> Your favourite Ninja Turtle is your 'ideal type'.
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm an INFJ and I've always perceived Leonardo as an ENFJ or an INFJ, my ultimate childhood crush. I loved him because he seemed so transparent to me: I felt like I could understand all his actions and I knew I'd have done the exact same thing.

He seemed to always find good in people, he was so incredibly stubborn about making friends with Karai in whom he *"sensed the good" *(screaming Ni + Fe). He's a perfectionist too, tends to idealize the others and has a really fluctuating self esteem. He's the peacemaker in the group, the spiritual one who wanted to find and understand his true self in desolation. That's why he's never gotten along with Raph to whom the action is the real thing only. While watching all the seasons, I couldn't shake off the feeling of seeing my own reflection in the TV screen. Yet in the first season- he was broken, he had to spend a lot of the time alone to fully recharge after having been defeated by Shredder. It wasn't about wanting to heal his injuries: it was about healing his soul and trying to get over his perfectionism.

My father in law is an ISTJ and he's 100% unlike Leo- I have no idea where you guys see his S at all  He's a good person, but awkward in social situations, quite temperamental, EXTREMELY aware of his physical needs and, most importantly, *all but a leader.
*
Leo was such an interesting character to me- I especially loved him in the 2007 adaptation where he screamed NFJ. Value- oriented, responsible, extremely mature for his age, longing for peace and happiness of everyone in the group, insightful, unbelievably spiritual, driven but very hesitant to act unprepared. He doesn't use his Te at all- he tries to mobilize the team but is terrible at organizing them logically. He uses his Fe to get the team together. Neither does he use much of Si- he's completely unaware of his physical needs and he's focused on an infinite self- improvement for the better life of the group. What he cares about the most is becoming a better person in order to unite the brothers, become the eldest brother they need and live in a healthy family. He left for a very long time to a completely wild, dirty and unknown area just to be able to figure out who he is and who he should become. This is definitely not something which a Si- dom character does. In addition, in Central America, he was secretly helping the villagers resolve their problems with the thieves. A driven idealist, a grey emminence.

Note, that despite I'm a 100% INFJ (5w4), I am* not at all attracted to ENTPs*. I find them too argumentative and I get exasparated very easily while talking to them- because I'm really bad at improvising coherent thoughts (I'm much better at writing them down) and they're loud and competent enough to always talk me out. I've always felt like they take pride in outsmarting people who are not necessarily less smart than the ENTPs, but just quieter or worse at speaking. The more you stutter, the better they feel about themselves. It irritates me beyond measure.

On the other hand, my two best friends are INTPs. There's been awesome chemistry, but as besties, not in a romantic way. I guess it could work romantically though.

My husband is an INFJ like me, but more of a loyalist (5w6). He's very similar to Leonardo, really. Just my type, I guess. I've always wanted to be understood on a very deep level- by someone who'd see things like I do. Intuition, self- development, insight, meaningful conversations about human nature. He's a true leader when the situation calls for it. He's much older than me and I was his first girlfriend- he was perceived as "the boring one" 

Leonardo: INFJ / ENFJ (that's why he doesn't get along with Raph at all)
Raphael: ISTP
Donatello: INTP
Michelangelo: ESFP

My favorites:
1) Leonardo (a total crush, dedication, deep emotional understanding :blushed: )
2) Donatello (the best friend, a possible crush - to talk about intriguing stuff and inspire each other)
3) Raphael (a great friend)
4) Michelangelo (the little brother)


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Huge 90's kids here and this show was my religion

Leo: STJ
Donatello: INTP
Michalangelo: ESFP
Raphael: ISTP

I will cut a f*cking bitch for anyone who insists that Raph is N because he's a smartass. Being a smartass is NOT A EXCLUSIVE MOTHER &#%?$*& INTUITIVE TRAIT!!! 

*taking my Xanax now.....


----------



## hootie (Jul 15, 2017)

Cerebro said:


> INFJ here, 1w2. My favourite used to be Donatello, but as I got older and grew into my personality, I like Leonardo the best, because I relate to him most.
> 
> My theory is...
> Leonardo - INFJ (could be ENFJ)
> ...


INFJ, 5w4, Leonardo- for the same reason. I can't see the ISTJ in him at all. My father in law is an ISTJ and he's all but a leader


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

2003 TMNT show (2000s kid nostalgia) 

Raphael: ISTP 8w9 
Donatello: INTP 5w6 
Michelangelo: ESFP 7w6 
Leonardo: ENFJ 2w3 
Splinter: INFJ 4w5
April O'Neil: ENFP 6w7 
Casey Jones: ESTP 7w8
Shredder: INTJ 8w9
Karai: ISTP 6w5 
Baxter Stockman: ISTJ 5w6
Hun: ESTP 8w7


----------

